# Best Of The Best Dvd



## TheGame (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey Roller fanatics reserve your copy of the BEST OF THE BEST DVD, film and edited by Dominique Bluett today! Ready for release on December 4, 2009, this DVD will make a great gift for a friend in the hobby or yourself. With one hour of video footage, learn and see the different loft/kit box setups and bloodlines that make up some of the best kits in Southern California. Watch birds from several of the most excellent flyers from Abel Ibarra to Jerry Higgins and much more perform!

To purchase your copy send a $20.00 check or money order plus $3.26 for shipping and handling to: Dominique Bluett at 827 W Cedar St Compton, California 90220. For any other information or questions please contact Dominique Bluett at (818) 325-9021 or reach him at [email protected]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtL7yFQBFCM


----------

